# Pleco staying at top of tank.



## idkmanidk (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to the site sorry if this is not the place for introductions. I'm starting a cichlid tank and right now its just a hifin spotted pleco in there. He had ICH so i treated it and now he stays suctioned at the top of the tank. When he had ich and when i first got him he tended to stay at the bottom as he is a bottom dwelling fish. I just installed an air stone today and the alkalinity is high, very high. Could this be the cause? If so how do i lower it? Thanks.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Are all your fish up at the top? Usually that mean's low oxygen level.


----------



## idkmanidk (Aug 25, 2011)

no right now the only thing in their is a pleco i had a catfish but he died due to a bad case of ICH.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Hmm? What filter do you have? What other source of oxygen is in your tank?


----------



## idkmanidk (Aug 25, 2011)

my filter is by top fin it came with the tank right now theres no bags in the filter because of the ich medication....i have an air stone that i set up today in there as well.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

To start off those filter's aren't the best, and it seem's that you have plenty of oxygen. Do you see an algae on the top of the tank? If so he is eating it. Also is he moving around or just sitting there?


----------



## idkmanidk (Aug 25, 2011)

No algae could it be due to high alkalinity? Mine is very high how do i lower it? And he moves around a bit looks healthy.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

They'll do that sometimes... He IS a pleco afterall... wouldn't worry about it too much unless he's gasping for breath or showing obvious signs of distress.


----------



## idkmanidk (Aug 25, 2011)

what I'm worried about is his food is sinking pellets and he didnt go for the kale I put in earlier.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

well they ARE called nocturnal for a reason... turn out the lights before you feed and check back in a couple hours, or the next morning if you're sleeping; blanched veggies shouldn't cause much of a problem overnight.

Plus, being a catfish, and therefore scaleless, they tend to be a little more sensitive to meds, which may also explain the behaviour. In any case, just keep an eye on him, and just let him be if he's not showing signs of distress etc. If he's healthy and well fed, a couple days without much food wont affect him too much.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What is the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate measurement in the tank? Fish gulp at the top if you have a little nitrite spike.


----------



## idkmanidk (Aug 25, 2011)

The nitrite nitrate seemed fine the only thing was the alkalinity was extremely high.


----------

